# Union benefits before and after retirement



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

It depends on your local


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Lets put it this way.
The benefits and the retirement in the union are unparalleled with most industry.
What makes the retirement great, is they still have a retirement plan. Imagine that! How many companies large and small still take care of their employees?
How many have a pension plan?
Today if you are working for union contractor or in a civil service job, you will have a retirement plan and the option of saving even more in 401k pans and other personal investments.



If you ever get to make a choice between the IBEW or a non IBEW shop, you would be foolish to even think it over. IBEW is the way to go.


----------

